# How to Golf with... Boss???



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Just last week, our company decided to have a golf tournament. I feared for I am not a good golfer.

So, here's the dilemna, we were assigned in teams. It was posted yesterday and guess what my problem is! I am going to tee off next week with the BOSS!! Although they said that he's OK, but the mere fact that I am not a very good golfer, makes me feel very uneasy and my stomach is starting to pound on me today. Now, I can't do anything else but to spend time with him in practicing... What to do???


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

geline said:


> Just last week, our company decided to have a golf tournament. I feared for I am not a good golfer.
> 
> So, here's the dilemna, we were assigned in teams. It was posted yesterday and guess what my problem is! I am going to tee off next week with the BOSS!! Although they said that he's OK, but the mere fact that I am not a very good golfer, makes me feel very uneasy and my stomach is starting to pound on me today. Now, I can't do anything else but to spend time with him in practicing... What to do???



Get the situation out of your head - you are not playing against your boss you are playing your own game. Forget what he is up to and concentrate on playing your own shots.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Unless you work at a golf-related company, it shouldn't matter how good you are. Just have fun, be nice, and tip the beer cart girl for him.


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I learned to play golf with my boss and his boss... we became best friends... but the age difference is he was a couple years younger...

I wouldnt drink unless he drinks but relax and enjoy the game... Its not like your job is on the line...


----------

